# Skysnake meets Club3D



## Skysnake (23. März 2013)

Aus Zeitmangel ist bisher dieser Bericht leider bisher untergegangen, da es aber wahrlich ein beeindruckender Besuch bei dem oft übersehenen AMD Board-Partner Club3D, möchte ich euch die Eindrücke nicht vorenthalten.

Beginnen wir mit diesem recht interessanten Produkt,



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es handelt sich hierbei um einen brandneuen aktiven MST Adapter, welcher es ermöglicht, durch die *M*ulti-*S*tream-*T*ransport Technologie des DisplayPort 1.2, mit den enstprechenden Adaptern, drei unterschiedliche Monitore anzusteuern. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hierbei ist es völlig egal, wie man die möglichen VGA/DVI/HDMI oder DisplayPort (ohne Adapter) Anschlüsse kombiniert. Also sowohl 3x VGA, 3x HDMI als auch 1xVGA+1xDVI+1xHDMI sind ohne Problem möglich. Besonders spannend wird die Sache dadurch, das man mit 2 dieser aktiven Adapter und 2 1.2 Displayports, wie bei der HD79x0 Serie, bereits 6 Monitore ansteuern kann, was ansonsten erst mit den Eyefinity Karten von AMD möglich ist, die über 6 DisplayPorts verfügen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier noch ein Bild des leider zur Stromversorgung nötigen Netzteils, welches eine maximale Leistungsaufnahme von 12W vermuten lässt. Eine Lösung per USB-Kabel wäre hier schön gewesen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der gezeigte Adapter war zur CeBIT noch so brand aktuell, das er bis jetzt noch nicht käuflich zu erwerben ist! Dies soll sich aber in absehbarer Zeit ändern.

Kommen wir nun zu einem optischen Schmankerl, das die Meisten wohl schon kennen dürften. Die Radeon HD7990 Dual GPU von Club3D. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie man sieht, ein wahres Monster mit beeindruckenden Eckdaten:


3x PCI-E 8Pin Stecker
2x TahitiXT also 2x2048 Streamprozessoren
900MHz (925MH OC Taktung)
2x 3072MB GDDR5 RAM an einem 2x384Bit Interface bei 6000MHz
Backblade
TrippleSlot Kühler
1x80mm + 2x92mm Lüftern
10! Heatpipes
und einem Gewicht von 1792g!
Die Zahlen sind einfach beeindrucken, weshalb ich zu der Karte an dieser Stelle auch gar nicht viel sagen will, sondern die Bilder sprechen lassen möchte.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weiter gehts im nächsten Post


----------



## Skysnake (23. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein nettes Detail sind hierbei auch, wie man auf den Bildern sieht, die je nach Blickrichtung ihre Farbe ändernden Sticker auf den Lüftern.

Wenn die Bilder bis jetzt schon beeindruckt haben, den werden sicherlich gleich die Vergleichsbilder zu einer HD7970 umwerfen, welche ja wahrlich keine kleine Karte ist 



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Richtig "putzig" so eine HD7970 nicht?


----------



## Skysnake (23. März 2013)

Und weil das noch nicht genug ist, gibt es noch als besonderes Schmankerl, noch etwas "nacktes" zu sehen 



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Einen Tahiti XT, aber es wird noch besser


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Richtig, zwei nackte Tahiti XT sind besser als einer, vor allem wenn Sie sich sogar so dicht aneinander kuscheln 

Und jetzt setzen wir dem noch die Krone auf,


Spoiler



und kombinieren dies mit einer ganzen Armada an VRMs 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        











Wenn euch diese "nackten" Tatsachen gefallen haben, wird euch auch sicherlich der Grund hierfür gefallen. Es fehlte noch der Kühler vom bekannten Wasserkühlungsspezialisten EKWB.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Club3D strebt eine Zusammenarbeit mit EKWB an, und plant Grafikkarten, direkt ab Werk sozusagen, mit vormontierter Wasserkühlung zu verkaufen. Was euch sicherlich sofort ins Auge sticht ist das Fehlen des neuen Kreisdesigns von EKWB. Dies ist laut Club3D nicht etwa ein Fehler, oder auf einen Prototype zurück zu führen, sondern so beabsichtigt, da das Kreisdesign von EKWB in breiten Bereichen auf sehr wenig Gegenliebe stößt. Man wolle daher bewusst darauf verzichten, und den Kühler möglichst schlicht daherkommen lassen. In meinen Augen, und ich denke da bin ich nicht allein, eine wahrlich gute Entscheidung


----------



## Match-Maker (23. März 2013)

Interessant...


----------



## Sunjy (24. März 2013)

Schöner bericht sehr nice. Finde auch das Club 3D immer etwas vergessen wird. Hatte schon mehrere Karten von denen und noch nie Probleme oder sonstiges gehabt. Sind ruhig und laufen perfekt.


----------



## Schiassomat (24. März 2013)

Sehr schöner Bericht.

7990 von Club 3D ist ja auch eine sehr schöne und vor allem monströse Karte würde sie mir aber aus einem ganz einfachen Grund nicht einbauen, ich hätte da zu viel Angst dass mir der PCI-e Steckplatz abbricht.
Da wäre die Version mit Wakü schon zu bevorzugen welche mir im übrigen sehr gut gefällt.


----------

